# GMER rootkit scan results



## JAR61 (Dec 15, 2008)

do i have a problem or is this just informational? None of these were in red.

GMER 1.0.14.14536 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-12-15 08:48:28
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2


---- Devices - GMER 1.0.14 ----

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro TDI Driver (i386-fre)/Trend Micro Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro TDI Driver (i386-fre)/Trend Micro Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro TDI Driver (i386-fre)/Trend Micro Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro TDI Driver (i386-fre)/Trend Micro Inc.)[/SIZE]


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

They are all legit files.


----------



## JAR61 (Dec 15, 2008)

thank you for clearing that up.


----------

